# Cannazon Seed Bank



## key2life (Apr 14, 2013)

Just received my order from Cannazon and I still can't believe how well it all went down.  They now accept credit / debit cards, and I had my seeds in my hand on the 6th day from UK to Deep South, USA.  Mr. C was very communicative, and the service was friendly and personal, even though he didn't know me from squat.  They have good prices, a really large selection, and lots of freebies.  Two thumbs up! 

Got my Chupacabra for an outdoors grow this season and am stoked! :hubba:

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the Cannazon and Mr.C. i got me some dank house seeds from there and they were amazing.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 15, 2013)

no b.s site, mr c is on the ball.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 16, 2013)

really?!? I've been hesitant to pull the trigger because I only like to use CC's. Looks like I'll be pickin up some new flavors.

good stuff, bud. thanks for postin that bit o' 411.

eace:


----------



## key2life (Apr 16, 2013)

Right on, 7GE.  I wanted to order from them for a while, but the site kept saying "credit cards coming soon" so I was hesitant, too.  I was blown away when the beans came so soon - tracking still had them in NYC.  What strains are you getting?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw some stuff that looked good on that site for sure. 

Didn't notice any way to attain "freebies" though. Still, I looked at the Firecracker I believe it was. That was most likely my first choice from there.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 16, 2013)

firestarter & theres a freebies breeder section for all those who send in freebies can have info & test grows


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

Yesss Firestarter!  

Nice thanks for the heads up, I'll go back to the site and check it some more.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 16, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Right on, 7GE. I wanted to order from them for a while, but the site kept saying "credit cards coming soon" so I was hesitant, too. I was blown away when the beans came so soon - tracking still had them in NYC. What strains are you getting?


 
First Hammerhead then well begin to try the multitude of crosses. Most likely I'll get some Casey Jones S1's and Chocolate Chunky Monkey sounds tasty and different.

Once again thanks fo the headsup.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> I saw some stuff that looked good on that site for sure.
> 
> Didn't notice any way to attain "freebies" though. Still, I looked at the Firecracker I believe it was. That was most likely my first choice from there.



Ellis I don't believe Mr C does the freebie thing. You can get some Fire over there for a real good price though. Good to hear he takes CC now and that he still provides speedy delivery.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

> They have good prices, a really large selection, and lots of freebies.



^From original post here, only reason I mentioned that


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> ^From original post here, only reason I mentioned that



I missed that....I have never ordered beans from Canazon but I used to hang out at Cannetics and honestly I didn't need to buy beans. I got stuff thrown my way and usually run clones. Saw a lot of test grows and I believe nothing gets sold on Canazon before being tested first for stability. I know they crossed a lot of fire together. I think you can sign up for the Canazon forum, I know the Cannetics one is private and you need an invite. I have not been on Cannetics  much since my mom got sick but last I was Membership was still closed I believe. I know Mr C is a pretty generous guy so maybe he does do freebies.


----------



## key2life (Apr 16, 2013)

I only ordered 3 Chupacabra seeds from Cannazon and got 2 freebies tossed in - 2 Cannectics' Pakistan X18 x Nepal fems.  It's the same number of free beans I got from London Seed Centre (my only other purchase) when I ordered 15 quantity.  I didn't know what I was going to get - don't think anyone does ahead of time.  I joined the forum and it reads that the more you order, the more they throw in.  There's a section of the forum to ask the breeders about the freebies when you get them if you want.  Pretty cool.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2013)

You get all kinds of freebies from the zon

I don't bother with asking for certain ones but Mr.C kinda of gives ya  what you would buy if you could.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 17, 2013)

AHH MAN  they discontinued the Hammerhead. Crumb bums! :angrywife:

EDIT: ooh just read up on the Firestarter, she sounds tasty too...


----------



## key2life (Apr 18, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> First Hammerhead then well begin to try the multitude of crosses. Most likely I'll get some Casey Jones S1's and Chocolate Chunky Monkey sounds tasty and different.
> eace:



All of them sound good to me!  The Chunky Monkey sounds real interesting.

:lama:

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2013)

f.starter & chunky monkey are the bomb & solid breeders dong quality genetics. the more you buy the more gets sent as freebies. 3,5 & 10 packs of freebies.
& cannetics is locked down guys. you will not get in there,


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2013)

Sumpin' bad go down?


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2013)

lol 7g, no dude, its just private & had our fair share of idiots in the last 6 months so its a private comunity & not allowing new members @ all


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

I still pop over from time to time ta see what TCVG and some others are up to.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2013)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> lol 7g, no dude, its just private & had our fair share of idiots in the last 6 months so its a private comunity & not allowing new members @ all


 
cool, glad to hear not another Overgrow sitchiation.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 19, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I still pop over from time to time ta see what TCVG and some others are up to.


unfortunately i think TCVG is trying not to drop the soap ATM


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> unfortunately i think TCVG is trying not to drop the soap ATM


 
Opps,,didnt know what had happened to him. Knew he was in some sort of trouble.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2013)

THAT freakin sucks! Hope he get out soon....


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 19, 2013)

4 yrs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2013)




----------

